# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paroxetine halfwaardetijd

## whitebeard

Geachte leden van dit forum,

IK zou graag even wat vragen kwijt willen over paroxetine, de gene die mij hierover een beetje duidelijk antwoord op kan geven zou ik erg dankbaar zijn ( mijn huisarts is momenteel weg).
Ik gebruik nu ongeveer 6 maanden vast paroxetine, ben er in die periode 1 keer abrupt me gestopt en heb toen redelijk nare bijwerking ondervonden maar pas na 2 weken ( zware aggressie) Kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe dit pas na 2 weken kan? als ik op internet kijk staat er dat halfwaarde tijd van paroxetine 24 uur is, hoe werkt dit dan precies?
Ik wil er me stoppen omdat het naar mijn mening niet me depressie weg haalt, ik merk dat bepaalde dingen wel makkelijk gaan, maar in het geheel vind ik niet dat ik er echt baat bij heb.Ook bijvoorbeeld problemen met het zogenaamde libido ( zin in sex) ik zeg zogenaamd omdat ik het nogal bull shit vind dat het met je libido te maken heb, aangezien ik merk dat de zin er zeker wel is, maar dat het gewoon gevoelloos is? dus het haalt je libido niet weg maar het maakt je gewoon half verdoofd? iemand dit ook? of is dit dan wel het LIBIDO?
Nou heb ik nog 1 vraag, ik ga met aut en nieuw XTC/MDMA gebruiken, nou weet ik dat het niet werkt xtc, al meerder keren tijdens paroxetine geprobeerd maar inderdaad het werkt gewoon niet of half, nou had ik laatst 2 dagen niet me paroxetine gebruikt en werkte het met 1 goeie pil voor 50% denk ik, weet iemand na hoelang dit weer normaal werkt? Graag iemand die hier persoonelijke ervaring me heeft, ik weet dat ad/xtc serontonine syndroom etc etc etc en dat het gevaarlijk kan zijn etc etc etc dat weet ik.Maar ik wil graag weten na hoelang dit weer voor 100% normaal werkt.( heb zelf wel al meerdere keren xtc geprobeerd tijdens paroxetine, uiteraard voorzichtig maar ben nog nooit ziek of iets er van geworden, alleen dat het dan niet of voor de helft werkt) ik gebruik trouwens 20mg paroxetine.

Alvast bedankt voor de gene die mijn vragen kan beantwoorden.

Met vriendelijke groet,

----------


## Ronald68

Het enige wat ik er van kan vertellen is dat toen ik vorig jaar naar de F1 van Belgie was en mijn huisarts belde in Nederland dat ik ze vergeten was, hij direct alles in het werk stelde dat ik de pikken in een lokale apotheek kon afhalen. ik mocht niet 5 dagen zonder. Ze waren daar overigens een stuk goedkoper.

----------

